# Xingyiquan or Taiji teachers in Toronto (or surrounding cities) Ontario



## BooBoo (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

It's been a few years since I posted, I recently moved to Canada, I live in Mississauga which is a small city outside of Toronto, Ontario.

I was wondering if anyone can recommend Xingyiquan or Taijiquan teachers, ones that teach with a combat focus, that are in the area?  I found a few online, but no one is teaching in person now due to covid restrictions so it's harder to figure out who is proficient/genuine and who isn't.

I was learning Xingyiquan and Taiji (mainly Wu style) for about 15 years, at one point my Santi **** training was 15 to 20 minutes per side, but recently I became sick with COVID (I'm ok now) plus being sedentary due to extreme work pressure, the result was fatigue and weakness which I'm slowly recovering from now (currently at 6 minutes of Santi per side).

I would say my combat training needs improvement.  My old teacher taught us push hands, and sometimes free style push hands and sparring, but I don't feel like it was enough.  I really liked what he taught us, and my rooting improved a lot.  I even did a BJJ class for 3 months, on the recommendation of my Sifu who suggested that we spar with people from different styles to improve, and BJJ was a great learning experience and I found my relaxation, rooting and balance helped me out a lot in BJJ.  

Or would it be better to practice Santi and forms on my own and go back to a BJJ, Judo or other combat style so I can practice sparring with people from different styles?

Looking forward to hearing from you guys!


----------



## O'Malley (Jun 11, 2021)

Not that close to you but I know that Master Hai Yang lives in Montreal, Canada. I'm from another internal art (aikido/daito ryu) and I find him very interesting.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 11, 2021)

ya Master Hai Yang is awesome I've seen his YouTube videos, it's too bad he lives far away.

Ian Sinclair is also about 2 hours away.  I've seen his Youtube videos, he seems good, but he's also about 2 hours away from me.


----------



## mograph (Jun 13, 2021)

Sunny Tang is very well-connected in the GTA. His group should be able to connect you with a teacher.








						Programs
					

SINCE 1973  Professional Training Programs Designed With Our Students In Mind  Self-Defense .  Sport .  Passion . Physical Activity . Culture      The Art of Ving Tsun (Wing Chun) Kung Fu Traditional Wing Chun




					sunnytang.com
				




Ji Hong is in Mississauga, and they teach Chen, so maybe you'll get applications.





						JI HONG TAI CHI & QI GONG MISSISSAUGA – Healthy in Mind, Body and Soul
					






					www.taichi.ca
				




Yep -- Ian's good, and a great guy, but also yeah, he's a bit far away for most of us.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks Mograph,

I might check out Ji Hong, they do push hands training:






						Tai Chi Push Hands – JI HONG TAI CHI & QI GONG MISSISSAUGA
					






					www.taichi.ca


----------



## John dye (Jul 1, 2021)

BooBoo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's been a few years since I posted, I recently moved to Canada, I live in Mississauga which is a small city outside of Toronto, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Hope you found something in a similar boat certified while recovring from covid 7 months prep 3 part test spar with shrfu but he is really too strong tired of paying too its expensive. Did combat arts were cheaper. Taught better skill but injurious curious to know how it turns out


----------

